# Crit 3 month old Keyzah



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Puppy Gait 










As close to stacked as this 3 month old can be.



















Expression of an insane puppy?










And a cuteness expression pic.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

The "insane expression" picture is priceless!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Are you KIDDING??? Critique her??????????????????? One can't look at her without seeing her through Cute-Vision. She could have 3 ears and an extra leg sticking out of her butt and all I'd see is The Cute!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Um is she related to Jethro???
she is too cute let her be a pupper


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is a comical puppy LOL,,,I'll bet she is a hoot to live with! what a cutie,,she can come here anytime))


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

The INSANE pic is perfect of her! Like, say, a warning label!!







What an adorable spunkster she is-- I loooove her expressions!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Such a looker!

So adorable!!!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

A+ for adorable.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Well if no one else is going to give an honest critique of Keyzah I will. Her right ear is broke. So being the good friend that I am, I offer to take this pup off your hands.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I appreciate the comments on the cuteness queen but am open for a critique on her (even though the pictures are not the perfect).


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

She's a tank.









I'll try to give a bit of a crit. Really solid young female. Good pigment (though a bit tough to tell since she's in one of those funny sable stages). Nice flowing topline into an appropriate tailset. Can't really judge feet, pasterns, or hocks due to the snow.









I'll take her.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Nice Bone. Compact, strong little monster. Good expression. Nice Eye color.

Give us some pictures of her standing ont he deck or not in the snow so we can see her running gear.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Well the deck is under snow too. I will work on getting some feet pics without snowshoes.


----------



## Wolfen (Dec 26, 2009)

She is the cutest pup ever!

She looks like an overall really solid, nice dog. Love her pigment, too!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerNice Bone. Compact, strong little monster. Good expression. Nice Eye color.
> 
> Give us some pictures of her standing ont he deck or not in the snow so we can see her running gear.


Just for you Val, Keyzah showing off her running gear!










Like some people have a hard time with judging the structure of solid blacks, dogs with "painted feet" sometimes look looser than they are. 










Dirty toes


















Nearly 4 month head shot


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

The insane picture has me rolling for 10 minutes straight. I had to show the wife and she too couldn't contain herself.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: TitonsDadThe insane picture has me rolling for 10 minutes straight. I had to show the wife and she too couldn't contain herself.


What is scary is how MANY similar pictures I have of her.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

This is a really nice little bitch. Good bone and pigment. Strong pasterns and short hocks. Good length of upper arm, but the angle could be better. A little steep in the croup. Beautiful head and expression. A very pretty girl.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcUm is she related to Jethro???
> she is too cute let her be a pupper


She is unrelated to Jethro except that she came from the same kennel. She is very much allowed to be a puppy.


----------

